# para un subwoofer (no woofer) cual seria un sensibilidad decente?



## SonyXploD (Feb 23, 2012)

tengo 2 subs que tienen una sensibilidad de 87.3db  me gustaria saber que subwoofer (sabiendo que estos son un poco mas dificiles de conseguir con alta sensibilidad respecto a los woofers)

un sub de buen desempeño o de un desempeño para espacios abiertos cual seria su parametro ideal?


----------



## Caliper (Feb 23, 2012)

SonyXploD dijo:


> tengo 2 subs que tienen una sensibilidad de 87.3db  me gustaria saber que subwoofer (sabiendo que estos son un poco mas dificiles de conseguir con alta sensibilidad respecto a los woofers)
> 
> un sub de buen desempeño o de un desempeño para espacios abiertos cual seria su parametro ideal?



Para campo abierto creo que no debería ser de menos de 94 db yo uso de 96 db y 97 me suenan padre. Lo que pasa amigo es que mientras tengas menos sensibilidad en tus parlantes vas a necesitar mas potencia para obtener un sonido decente.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 23, 2012)

No creo ( no he visto al menos ) un sub con tal rendimiento , a menos que sean de un costo tremendo... para espacios abiertos y hacer ruido en serio , hay que buscar diseños tipo Horn .


----------

